# Buying a Mitre Saw



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Okay, Stephen Harper hates mitre saws and babies. Crime is out of control because of mitre saws. The Pope has declared mitre saws evil. Etc, etc.

But, I am going to buy a mitre saw this weekend. With the wife out of town, and settling into our new apartment, I need to construct some cabinets, and I just can't do it with a crappy jig saw.

Rona has a decent deal on one:
Rona.ca - Sliding compound mitre saw with laser DIESEL

Anybody have personal opinions on mitre saws?

I'm building a bathroom cabinet this weekend (or attempting to). Recommended wood? Other general thoughts?

If all goes well, I'll consider building a gun rack for SINC or a DJ Booth for Vexel.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

guytoronto said:


> But, I am going to buy a mitre saw this weekend. With the wife out of town, and settling into our new apartment, I need to construct some cabinets, and I just can't do it with a crappy jig saw.


You say she is out of town, how do we know you are not trying to dispose of a body with a mitre saw?  


(If you take up pig farming, then I may get suspicious)


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

I love my mitre saw, although it isn't a laser slider model like this one. It looks like a 10 inch saw, and that is good. You need the larger diameter for thicker wood.

If you're building cabinets, having a nice table saw might also be handy for working with the larger flat pieces of wood. As for wood type, if you are building items that are highly visible, and you want a particular paint finish, use something like birch, which will take paint well. Oak, maple, and mahogany are all woods that will finish up beautifully, if you are looking for a natural wood finish, but they are pricey. Otherwise, standard melamine will give you good results for the carcasses, with your choice of finish for the doors. Pine works easily, but, as it is a soft wood, dings are more likely, so greater care is needed.

But, as for the saw, <*grunt*> get it! A man NEEDS a power mitre saw!

:lmao:


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

When you get to the store check out some other models as well. I went to a RONA looking for a saw pretty much like that one but ended up getting a different model which could handle larger lumber. Didn't cost much more as I didn't go for a top notch named saw (ie. Dewalt). I think the one I got was labeled "Concept".

For cabinets you might want a table saw as mentioned above. Being able to set your fence and get your lumber matching is a big plus. The sliding, compound mitre saw is for lengths while the table saw is for widths and depths. Adding a dado blade to a table saw makes for easy, strong joinery. To go one tool further, a small drill press combined with a chisel and you can do precise mortisse and tenon joints as well. All depends on what kind of cabinet you plan on making.

If you can get out to Stouffville ( a bit north of Toronto) you should check out Century Mill. They have all manner of real wood in proper wood working thicknesses and quality. I made an open bathroom vanity from some excellent notty-pine and it didn't cost me a fortune. Finish with a good quality oil or varnish and you won't have problems.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I have a 10 inch craftsman I bought 6 or 7 years ago, perhaps closer to 8 or 9. I love it. It was pretty good quality for back then; probably around $400. This was before laser. You don't need to go crazy but you want a 10 inch at least. If there is one thing that would be the most beneficial to you it will be a sliding mitre saw. Unless you are blind, laser IMO is not worth much. But the ability to slide and cut larger peices of wood...priceless.


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

I have not bought tools for a long time. My strategy used to be:

1. Buy the cheapest tool that will do the job.

2. If it breaks because you end uup using it constantly, then buy the absolute best you can afford.

This is how you end up with the strangest collection of Black and Decker AND Makita tools ;-)


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I have a big DeWalt compund mitre saw and it has been serving me well for more than 10 years. Getting the big blade really expands itsusefulness in cutting larger pieces. If I were to get one today, I would get the one with the slide, however, just to cut across some of the larger pieces of wood.

I rarely need to rip a piece of lumber. Occasionally, I take a piece or two out to a friend who has the huge basment required to for a table saw.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Do you know what is the maximum height and width that the saw will cut? The bigger the better.

What kind of material are you using for your cabinets? Check for a recommendation at the store. You may have to purchase a separate blade for the saw in order to cut the material efficiently.

Laser is an over rated feature (and Ralphy you could put your eye out with one of those things  ) in my mind. 

As suggested earlier look around at the features of all the saws. I would spend money on a saw that handled larger pieces of wood (with a pencil mark) versus the money spent on a laser. 

As an example I bought a compound mitre saw to cut and install hardwood floor and a table saw for laminate flooring. If I bought a sliding compound mitre saw and a good quality jig saw I would have been money ahead and able to install both floors. Oh well live and learn.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

At last DL and I agree on something...


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Totally agree on the laser thing. Unnecessary and frequently not calibrated properly. Most of the cheaper manufacturers are just tacking on a crappy little battery driven unit and it doesn't match up well with the actual cut line. The only tool I have with a laser that I can actually use is a circular saw and even then it is only for ripping long cuts and only as a general guide (always wear safety glasses and watch were the blade is hitting the wood). 

I know they say "Measure twice, cut once." but I have been known to estimate, cut, estimate again, cut again, measure, mark and cut before I get it right. Only on stupid little projects that use up scrap wood though.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Macfury said:


> At last DL and I agree on something...


 As has been noted for time immemorial; "Great minds think alike and fools seldom differ"


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks for all the input.

I don't really care about the laser. It's more of the fact that the Rona mitre saw is a darn good price for a sliding compound mitre saw.

I'll let you all know how the projects work out this weekend.


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

And don't forget to buy a high quality blade with a lot of teeth for the precision cuts.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

It looks good, and it's a compound mitre saw which is better than just a mitre saw. But like one guy mentioned, if you're building a cabinet, I think you have the wrong saw. A mitre saw or even a compound mitre saw is made to saw moulding, 2x2's, 2x4's, maybe 2x8's (if it's a big enough compound mitre saw) and similar wood. Wood that may be long, but isn't wide - and that your sawing width-wise. A table saw may be more what you need.


----------

